# Talking Amazon Flex with Donald and Hillary



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

We're going straight to the 2016 presidential candidates for news, 
comments and advice on Amazon Flex Delivery....pull up a chair.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

"I'm going to build a wall around the warehouses to keep out new drivers. And you know whose going to pay for it? The New Drivers!"

"White van drivers are taking our packages and delivering them. We have to put a stop to these contracts and get our packages back."


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

"The shifts are rigged...I will decide at the time if I want to 'Accept' !!!"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Hillary should have said that she deleted the email after receiving it but paid to get on the program anyway and then took payments from someone to allow them to drive for her.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

"I don't think she has the stamina to do Prime Now. Flex, maybe. But a monkey could do that."


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

"When I want to work, I just walk right up and grab the blocks. And you know what? They just let me do it because of who I am."


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> "I'm going to build a wall around the warehouses to keep out new drivers. And you know whose going to pay for it? The New Drivers!"
> 
> "White van drivers are taking our packages and delivering them. We have to put a stop to these contracts and get our packages back."


You, myself and everyone else was "NEW" at some point! every one have a right to work, vote, bear arms, bit**h about Amazon Support and most importantly ................ make babies as many as you want!


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

"What we should do is focus on total delivery time. We should not be focusing on package count; you're going to end up in Hotwheels over package count if we listen to Hillary Clinton."


----------

